

Instantaneous long-distance communication, via snails - glyphobet
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasilalinic-sympathetic_compass

======
Zenst
Lovely wiki find and a pure gem on many levels. Still best conversation you
could ever have about snail mail, even if it did not work out.

